# Female Puppy Names - Need Suggestions



## vjw

My husband and I went to pick out our maltese puppy today. We had a choice of an all white malt who was shy or a malt with "lemon" ears who had tons of personality and was outgoing. We chose the one with the lemon ears. I enjoyed doing pet therapy with my previous maltese Misty and was interested in a puppy who had therapy dog potential. I am getting this malt from the same breeder I obtained Misty from (in Kentucky). The puppy is 7 1/2 weeks old and we won't be bringing her home for a few weeks. However, my husband and I are having difficulty picking out a name that we BOTH like. I've spent a lot of time looking at puppy names and baby names online - but haven't picked one we can agree on. I would like to ask a favor - would you list a few of the female puppy names you like? Maybe you can suggest something we haven't thought of or we've overlooked. 


Joy


----------



## momtoboo

I don't have any name suggestions,I just want to say congrats on getting your new baby girl. I had a hard time naming mine, but finally decided on Hannah because I knew no other person or dog who was using that name. Now I can't even remember the other names I was thinking about.I think she became Hannah in my heart long before I even knew it. Good luck finding the perfect name for your baby girl.


----------



## Deanna

Congratulations!

I always go by personality and not by looks. I rather have an ugly duckling who is smart and confident that a picture perfect dud.

Names I like

Piper
Katie
Maggie
Kirby
Annie
Mia
Ava


Good luck, and please keep us posted!


----------



## Cary

DELILAH
ANNIE
HONEY
BLANCA
CANDY
BELLE
HOPE


----------



## KimKarr

I'm so excited for you, Joy!









I think it's hard to choose a name without being around the little one for some time -- but then I picked Noelle's name before I'd spent time with her. It was easy for me -- I loved the name AND she was born on Christmas Eve. 

Does anything Christmas-y work for you, since it seems like she was born just before Christmas? Or anything with a winter theme? Or "lemony" theme (Snicket???







) Or maybe something that sounds good with your other dog's name (Sadie?)? 

Good luck!


----------



## msmagnolia

You might try thinking of music, tv shows, places that you and your husband both like......

Sadie was named for the Beatles song, "Sexy Sadie". My daughter is a huge fan.

Hope was named Hope because we'd just lost our maltese, Sassy, and we needed a little Hope.


----------



## dogloverx3

I like
Phoebe
Lily
Sophie
Isabelle
Chloe
Maisie
Maudie
Zoe
Tess
Have fun picking the new name . Sarah


----------



## starry

Maybe something related to the therapy future you hope for her.
"Happy"
Or some thing similar to honor Misty.
It took me a few days to name my new one, got her just before Christmas so named her Holly.








Good Luck.


----------



## Katkoota

> My husband and I went to pick out our maltese puppy today. We had a choice of an all white malt who was shy or a malt with "lemon" ears who had tons of personality and was outgoing. We chose the one with the lemon ears. I enjoyed doing pet therapy with my previous maltese Misty and was interested in a puppy who had therapy dog potential. I am getting this malt from the same breeder I obtained Misty from (in Kentucky). The puppy is 7 1/2 weeks old and we won't be bringing her home for a few weeks. However, my husband and I are having difficulty picking out a name that we BOTH like. I've spent a lot of time looking at puppy names and baby names online - but haven't picked one we can agree on. I would like to ask a favor - would you list a few of the female puppy names you like? Maybe you can suggest something we haven't thought of or we've overlooked.
> 
> 
> Joy[/B]



I know how hard can it get when choosing a name for a new pup, but it sure does worth to search more and think about more names to select the best suituble one









Here are the female names I like:

-Dolly
-Dior 
-Munchkin
-Cookie
-Daphne
-Michi 
-Lelo	
-Senyora
-Nala
-Candy

Wish you luck with your comming new puppy and with choosing a name
















Kat




> DELILAH
> ANNIE
> HONEY
> BLANCA
> CANDY
> BELLE
> HOPE[/B]



Delilah is a nice name too


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

you can skip my post if you like, I seriously dont mind -it's LONG! LOL ..... before Dakota came home I wrote down every name I heard of & I could think of ...... Grace is my ALL TIME favourite name, but for some reason, she just was NOT a Grace .... she got Dakota & it suits her just fine







.....

Here is my list:

Lacy
Ruby
Emerald
Amber
Liberty (Libby)
Audrey
Daisy
Grace
Lolly
Stella
Lily
Tiffany
Lulu
Willow
Kelsey
Mardi / Marti
Rose
Jemma (Jem, JemJem)
Betty
Precilla (Cilla)
Imogen (Immi)
Ivy
Eva
Holly
Polly
Poppy
Nancy
Tyler
Kira
Kiki
Drew
Dakota
Tia
Faith
Macy
Hope
Pheobe
Justice
Bianca


----------



## Tallulah's Mom

Wow, everyone came up with such great names!









Congratulations on getting your pup! 

All I can think of is Kacy, Claire or Lola.









Harley and Dakota's Mum, you came up with a great list of names!


----------



## vjw

Thanks to everyone who responded. There's some great names on the list. We get to bring the puppy home with us on Feb. 17th and I will be mulling over names until then. 


Joy


----------



## camfan

Congrats on your soon arrival!!

What we did with Ollie was compile a list of names that we liked the best and then when we got him home gave it a day or two to see which fit his personality best.

And there's lots of cool name lists on the internet--do a Google for "puppy names" or "dog names" and you can narrow it by gender and category--everything from "classic" to "cartoon", etc. etc. I had some bookmarked but have since deleted them.

Good luck! One that popped into my mind was Elly--nickname for Elisabeth--I love that name. I love my skin kid's names--Annika and Amelia and if I had a 3rd girl (which won't happen at this point) she would have been Ava. I really didn't mean to keep with the "A" theme, but it just worked out that way so a 3rd would "have to" be an "A" too, lol.


----------



## lillady

First off, CONGRATULATIONS!!! I had wanted a girl at first until I saw Kosmo! He was too cute to pass up.  The two names I really love are:

Sophie and
Lily

In that order! Good luck, can't wait to hear what you decide!


----------



## wagirl98665

Picking a name is so hard especially when you don't actually have the puppy home yet, but you have time to pick your favs and I'm sure when you have her in your arms, you'll know what to name her. Congrats!


----------



## abbey

Of course, I'm partial to Abbey! LOL







But other names I considered were: Jasmine, Sweetpea, Blossom, Lillie, & Chloe. My daughter picked Abbey out of those names & it seems to fit her very well!







If I get Abbey a lil sis someday, I think I'll name her Annie.


----------



## samuelette

I finnd in the first 24 hrs they name themselves you look in theirs and knowthier name


----------



## Gambitsgirl

Congrats on your little girl! I am getting my little girl soon too!
I am getting a retired little girl named Princess... however her name might be changed to Miss Pittypatt (Gone with the Wind) she prances as she walks too--but if her personality is very "princess" like, I'm going to keep it.
My first name is Misty-so I think it's adorable your maltese was named that. Alot of people mispronouce my name and call me Mitzi.. just a thought... although,if that is too close to your other baby... here are my suggestions....

Derby (KY thing!)
Bunny
Gatsby
Gabby
Scarlett
Dolce (italian for Sugar of course!)
Miss Lilly
*this is one of my favorite parts of the process when welcoming a new family member home!!

Think of things, places, people, characters, -that you might like, when you hold her and spend time with her... you will know! Or maybe she will let you know!








Keep us posted and let us know!!
Misty and Gambit




> My husband and I went to pick out our maltese puppy today. We had a choice of an all white malt who was shy or a malt with "lemon" ears who had tons of personality and was outgoing. We chose the one with the lemon ears. I enjoyed doing pet therapy with my previous maltese Misty and was interested in a puppy who had therapy dog potential. I am getting this malt from the same breeder I obtained Misty from (in Kentucky). The puppy is 7 1/2 weeks old and we won't be bringing her home for a few weeks. However, my husband and I are having difficulty picking out a name that we BOTH like. I've spent a lot of time looking at puppy names and baby names online - but haven't picked one we can agree on. I would like to ask a favor - would you list a few of the female puppy names you like? Maybe you can suggest something we haven't thought of or we've overlooked.
> 
> 
> Joy[/B]


----------



## Edwinna

Like Gambit'sGirl, I am partial to Derby. My son and I named my daughter's maltese Derby before he left for Florida. We wanted a KY connection wherever they happened to land!

Right now, my son has decreed that when we get our new little girl she will be named Grace. He named Audrey for Audrey Hepburn. He is fixated on the older stars. To him, Audrey Hepburn was the most beautiful woman of her time. As for Grace ---- you guessed it --- Grace Kelley! Tim is 26 years old so most would expect some of the current divas, but not him! So, if Grace fits the little lady we find, then Grace it will be!

Jill's puppies are awesome and so full of personality!


----------



## KimKarr

I've always wondered about the names of your pups, Edwinna. I can't help but agree about Audrey. And I love the name Grace or Gracie. Sooo -- this begs the question about "Strike"????


----------



## Karen542

Ahh, congrats. I love the name Lola thats Peechie's nickname


----------



## my baby

I love Ellie, Honey and Angel!!
Congratulations on the new pup, cant wait to see what name you choose!!!


----------



## bentleyboy

What fun. Its so exciting getting a new pup. A friend of mine named her new shitzu "Paisley" . I think that that is such a sweet name. Let us know what you have picked.


----------



## thelittlepet

I like La vie en Rose. Life through Rose colored glasses and call her Rose. My Lily's birth mommie was named Rose and it really is very pretty.
Aimee

Lily(and she is a Lily, we named her that to respect our first malt Ivory)

[attachment=18867:attachment]


----------



## The A Team

A white dog with apricot on her ears....sounds like my Lacie. So I guess I'm partial to Lacie, but I always wanted a dog named Sophie. You could call her Sophia (elegant), Sophie (fun) or Soph (silly) - I love that name. ....so soft and pretty sounding.

I only named my malt Abbey cause it went well together with Archie - silly, but it's also one hubby and I both agreed on. We almost went with Angel - but .....she was no Angel (if you know what I mean







- LOL)

Good luck what ever name you choose!


----------



## Edwinna

> I've always wondered about the names of your pups, Edwinna. I can't help but agree about Audrey. And I love the name Grace or Gracie. Sooo -- this begs the question about "Strike"????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


 



OK! I'll tell. My son played baseball from the time he was 3 years old ending after 4 years of college ball.

(He went to college on a full scholarship for baseball - after those 4 years were over, he decided he needed a major!) The sire of Strike is named Slugger so in keeping with baseball, Strike became Strike. My brother-in-law now says any other boys will be Homer, Bunt, or Flyball. We were a very baseball oriented family!

By the way, Tim did go on to graduate last May and is in his first year teaching/coaching.


----------



## vjw

Thanks again to everyone for the puppy name suggestions. We have named our puppy "Karli". The name was inspired by Bonnie's Mommy's video post titled "The Perfect Song". After hearing the Carly Simon song in the background, I added "Carly" to my list of potential puppy names. I decided to change the spelling of the name to Karli. Again, I so appreciate all your suggestions - I wrote down about fifteen names from the list to consider. Some of the names I couldn't use because I know persons or dogs who already have the names. For instance, I have a good friend who has Bischons named Happy and Sunshine. You'll be hearing a lot about Miss Karli in the future. . . . .




Joy


----------



## abbey

Great name!







Can't wait to hear more about Karli!!


----------



## GiGi's Mom

I'm glad you found the perfect name for your baby.









Your story of how you picked Karli out is identical to how I picked GiGi.

Her sister was all white, but wasn't very outgoing, but as soon as the breeder put them both down, GiGi, who had lemon ears, immediately started wagging her tail and playing. I knew I had to have her. Now that she is a year old, the lemon is gone, but the personality is still there.

My vote is for personality over looks any time. . . Congratulations on your new baby!!!


----------

